
State of Scala compilation times (2018) - dragosiulian
https://www.triplequote.com/blog/2018-state-of-scala-compilation/
======
AheadOfTime295
Projects about faster Scala compilation:

[1] [https://medium.com/@gkossakowski/from-kentucky-mule-to-
faste...](https://medium.com/@gkossakowski/from-kentucky-mule-to-faster-scala-
compiler-project-brief-d878495cad3b)

[2] [https://github.com/twitter/rsc](https://github.com/twitter/rsc)

